# Remote not responding



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

I am once again having trouble with the remote on my 921. Replaced batt. and still I have to depress the buttons several time to get the command recognized. Anyone else having trouble with this?

Also When you sub. to locals to get the EPG does the guide also show up for your OTA (the ones in HD) local's?

And one more last thing. I have a timer I can't find. Every Monday at 7:00 to 8:00 PM I have a timer fire and I can not find it to delete it, it is in none of the timer menus. Anyone have any ideas on this?

Thanks


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Dunno about your other issues, but I would create TWO more 7:00-8:00 timers - this should cause the timer resolution screen to come up, and let you figure out what's going on - and in fact, delete all three timers.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Simon Has a good suggestion on the first one. As for the second question I am not sure what you mean? If you are asking if the locals guide information appears on your OTA channels, yes it does for me. I sub to locals. However, I am not sure if the would occur with all areas, but if you are in a major area I am sure it would.


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

I also have a sluggish remote since 2.72 was spooled. I did receive a low remote battery message. I replaced them with no change in performance.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Sundance,

I just went through problems with my remote: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46926. DISH sent me a 942 remote which uses IR and I've had no problems since but my unit is out in the open. If yours is as well, you might give this a try. Good luck.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

I've had problems with sluggish, non responsive remotes. Front panel reset clears it up. Some 921 have problems with the UHF remote (they eventually replaced mine), with these units the IR remote from the 942seems to work fine Dish sent me one of these also..
I've noticed a new problem with the 272 release, when in the guide and scrolling up or down, when you first press the scroll button there is more of a delay than in the past. IF you hold the buttton down, once past the first channel the remaining channels scroll by normally.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Sundance said:


> I am once again having trouble with the remote on my 921. Replaced batt. and still I have to depress the buttons several time to get the command recognized. Anyone else having trouble with this?
> 
> ...
> Thanks


Two well none possiblities.

One a wire to the remote antenna is not properly connected. There are some instructions on this somewhere. Hopefully contacting support they will tell you what to do.

Two, variations of stuck aspect. Force a reboot daily. Some dumb process is running away and hides the remote inturrupts for a long delay.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Egads! Why is the remote response so bad with the 921 these days? It never used to be this way... I regularly find myself having to press keys multiple times to get it going in some cases. Once it starts processing commands, it seems more likely to accept the next button press immediately, but sometimes getting it to start moving (e.g. in the guide) requires several attempts.

So I don't think this has anything to do with the remote, remote antenna, or the batteries. There really is something wrong in the 921 software.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Slordak said:


> So I don't think this has anything to do with the remote, remote antenna, or the batteries. There really is something wrong in the 921 software.


Rodsman suggested that the problem may be hardware. The circuit that receives UHF remote commands sometime over heats causing unresponsiveness. He obtained a IR remote control to aviod sending UHF based commands. 
I'm keeping my 921 as cold as possible (by not turning on the heat) and only experienced one incident of slow response so far. At this point I don't know what to think.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, I suppose it could be, but unfortunately, it's really all conjecture. In theory my 921 should be running at the same temperature it always was, so its performance now should be roughly equivalent to its performance from software revisions of the past (i.e. going back 3 or 4 versions). It is of course possible that I'm just mistaken and it was always somewhat unresponsive, but it does feel like it takes multiple presses to get things going now in some cases.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

I no longer think it has anything to do with heat, just experienced two more slow downs and the temperature was 57 degrees fahrenheit. 

Also noticed that just certain actions seem to delay. I can go into the DVR list select any program but delays apparently are only occuring after pressing "select" when the start or resume feature was selected. It may take a minute or two before it actually plays the program and all other functions are ignored until then. 

Furthermore if I stop the program I'm always able to back out and move through the list again or cancel out back to guide mode or channel selection. If it was really related to heat then it would't respond to all those other commands.

I believe this has got to be related to software. I don't remember of this happening during L211 or L212, I believe it was first reported around L213.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Yea, I think we're talking about 2 different problems here.

Lately, the remote often seems sluggish (on both my IR and RF remotes).


----------



## BILLB16540 (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't think it has anything to do with the remote. I believe this and other problems are related to either the speed of the processor or the amount of memory in the unit. It just seems to me it is like my computer when I try to open too many windows at once and everthing slows down. Just my opinion


----------



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

BILLB16540 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with the remote. I believe this and other problems are related to either the speed of the processor or the amount of memory in the unit. It just seems to me it is like my computer when I try to open too many windows at once and everthing slows down. Just my opinion


I think you have it on the button. If it were anything except firmware, memory or cpu I can't see so many of us having the same problem. Also doesn't the 921 remote output RF and IR command signals?

My question on the guide was about getting the EPG for OTA (from an antenna) locals when you don't sub. to the locals from dish. A while back we 921 owners had the EPG for about a month even if we didn't sub. to dish locals. It appears it was a mistake. A short time there after due to a fermware issue we lost the ability to receive OTA locals all together (Many voiced their feeling that it was an effort to take back the OTA EPG that caused this loss of OTA locals). Since then I have not had the EPG for my OTA locals. I was just wondering if ANYONE that does not sub. to dish locals has the guide for their OTA locals?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The supplied remote sends only RF (UHF Pro) in Sat mode and IR for TV, VCR and Aux modes. The receiver will respond to IR but it has to come from a different remote.

Some are getting EPG for locals. There are at least a couple of threads in this forum about who gets it. You may have to scroll several weeks to find them as the discovery phase much ran its course. Now we wait for Dish to correct the injustice by giving all 921 and 942 users what the less-expensive and fee-free 811 already has. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

My remote response has been sluggish with the 921 for some time now. I've been meaning to extend the 75-ohm cable and antenna from the back of the unit into a more open area of the room. I did this for my 942 and the (second room) UHF remote worked much better after that.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

I am now starting to see sluggish responses to the IR commands from this remote. So, my original problem, absolutely no reponse from my 921 remote, is fixed but still seeing issues on responses in general. I have no technical experience in this area but it seems to me that remotes have been around for just a bit now, so why is this so hard for DISH?


----------

